# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Membedakan Koi Japan, Blitar ato Sukabumi

## siegfritt

Dear Breeder Koi,

Mohon infonya untuk membedakan para Koi (Japan/Blitar/Sukabumi)

Thx/Siegfritt

----------


## e-koi

dari harganya om! Hehe.. Nggak ding...

----------


## SUNU

dari penampilan fisik dan maximum growth nya... soalnya kalo cara berenangnya sih kurang lebih sama  ::

----------


## SUNU

dari penampilan fisik dan maximum growth nya... soalnya kalo cara berenangnya sih kurang lebih sama  ::

----------


## Attar

Pertama-tama sapa dengan bahasa sunda....kalau masih diam sapa dengan bahasa jawa....kalau masih diam berarti......memang koi bukan manusia ha a a  ::  
Sorry Just kidding Om, seiring semakin baiknya breeding skill lokal sekarang ini kwalitas koi2 lokal hasil pijahan dari breeder2 lokal spt Gavrilla, Genkoi, dan breeder lokal Blitar sudah hampir nyaris susah dibedakan dengan koi import oom

----------


## victor

japan blitar sukabumi
hmmmmmmm..............
ktp nya yach hmmm............
apanya yach.......
hmmmm......
matanya......
hmmmm......
body nya ............
hmmmm......

gak tahu deh
newbie
telor

----------


## e-koi

> japan blitar sukabumi
> hmmmmmmm..............
> ktp nya yach hmmm............
> apanya yach.......
> hmmmm......
> matanya......
> hmmmm......
> body nya ............
> hmmmm......
> ...


 telor mulu  ::

----------


## Pauran

Ayo para suhu ......
Bagi - bagi ilmunya dunk buat referensi membedakan ikan lokal ama import ?

----------


## victor

maap ya om,
saya tidak tahu
pengalaman saya begini om
kalo mau beli ikan yang impor ya mesti beli di tempat orang yang memang bisa dipercaya

----------


## e-koi

Ini sugestion aja ya, kalo impor beli aja di dealer2 terkemuka dan terpercaya, i.e feikoicentre, davkoi, javakoi, dodokoi, starkoi, dll, yang malahan buat anggota koi's diberikan discount langsung 5-30% lho. Kalo lokal berkualitas ada udinkoi, om ronny, banzai koi, ravkoi, saung koi, dll, yg pasti memberikan kualitas sesuai kondisi ikan sebenarnya... (buat yg disebut jgn lupa komisi 5% buat e-koi, wkwkwk). Lagian sekarang perkoian tidak hanya berkiblat ke Blitar atau Sukabumi saja. Byk kota lain yg tak kalah subur dunia koinya seperti Jakarta, Surabaya, Bandung, Jogja, Semarang, Pekalongan, Bogor, Cianjur, mana lagi ya...

----------


## victor

> Ini sugestion aja ya, kalo impor beli aja di dealer2 terkemuka dan terpercaya, i.e feikoicentre, davkoi, javakoi, dodokoi, starkoi, dll, yang malahan buat anggota koi's diberikan discount langsung 5-30% lho. Kalo lokal berkualitas ada udinkoi, om ronny, banzai koi, ravkoi, saung koi, dll, yg pasti memberikan kualitas sesuai kondisi ikan sebenarnya... (buat yg disebut jgn lupa komisi 5% buat e-koi, wkwkwk). Lagian sekarang perkoian tidak hanya berkiblat ke Blitar atau Sukabumi saja. Byk kota lain yg tak kalah subur dunia koinya seperti Jakarta, Surabaya, Bandung, Jogja, Semarang, Pekalongan, Bogor, Cianjur, mana lagi ya...


palu

----------


## Glenardo

Weittss om, jangan lupa Gading Koi dunx sebagai pioneer specialist F1.   ::  

Thanks

----------


## e-koi

> Weittss om, jangan lupa Gading Koi dunx sebagai pioneer specialist F1.   
> 
> Thanks


  ::  aduh lupa om  ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Ini sugestion aja ya, kalo impor beli aja di dealer2 terkemuka dan terpercaya, i.e feikoicentre, davkoi, javakoi, dodokoi, starkoi, dll, yang malahan buat anggota koi's diberikan discount langsung 5-30% lho. Kalo lokal berkualitas ada udinkoi, om ronny, banzai koi, ravkoi, saung koi, dll, yg pasti memberikan kualitas sesuai kondisi ikan sebenarnya... (buat yg disebut jgn lupa komisi 5% buat e-koi, wkwkwk). Lagian sekarang perkoian tidak hanya berkiblat ke Blitar atau Sukabumi saja. Byk kota lain yg tak kalah subur dunia koinya seperti Jakarta, Surabaya, Bandung, Jogja, Semarang, Pekalongan, Bogor, Cianjur, mana lagi ya...
> 
> 
> palu


 untuk luar jawa mungkin msh tahap merintis om. Palu? Waduh masih merangkak..

----------

